# couple of pics from hamm



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

here we go, found this refugee








he appeared twice, proper weirdo


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

this is dexter (evan)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

this was the tribunhalle, quite quiet a the time


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

this was at the tunnel on the way home, some old boy (forgot ya name dude lol) got a crate in


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

haha you didnt get any of me!:crazy:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> here we go, found this refugee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where was the second one taken? lol


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> here we go, found this refugee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
must have been on a school trip................:lol2:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> haha you didnt get any of me!:crazy:


 

no one would want one of you :Na_Na_Na_Na:



luke


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> no one would want one of you :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> luke


I have a few of her....:whistling2:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> no one would want one of you :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> luke


:lol2: thats very true!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Trice said:


> I have a few of her....:whistling2:


 
:blush::blush:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Trice said:


> I have a few of her....:whistling2:


none your allowed to post though! :whip:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Trice said:


> I have a few of her....:whistling2:


 
we dont want to see any dodgy pics :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:



luke


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

lukendaniel said:


> we dont want to see any dodgy pics :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> luke


 
yes we do............:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> :blush::blush:


You're not getting them... My eyes only 



emma_fyfe said:


> none your allowed to post though! :whip:


So? I can still rub it in that i have them....



lukendaniel said:


> we dont want to see any dodgy pics :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> luke


True. But there arent any dodgy ones  yet


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Trice said:


> True. But there arent any dodgy ones  yet


 
i like the yet bit 


luke


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> i like the yet bit
> 
> 
> luke


Doesn't mean i'm going to give you any Lukeyboy


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Trice said:


> Doesn't mean i'm going to give you any Lukeyboy


did i say i wanted any :whistling2: and dnt call me lukeyboy im bigger than you 


luke


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Trice said:


> Doesn't mean i'm going to give you any Lukeyboy


think he'd prefer pics of you:whistling2:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> think he'd prefer pics of you:whistling2:


i was waiting for some one to say that 


luke


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> did i say i wanted any :whistling2: and dnt call me lukeyboy im bigger than you
> 
> 
> luke


lukeyboy!



emma_fyfe said:


> think he'd prefer pics of you:whistling2:


Lol. probably. not surprised. I heard all about him and daniel :whistling2:
I know i'm happy with the pics of you.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> i was waiting for some one to say that
> 
> 
> luke


hehe sorry i couldn't resist :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

your are all just mean 


luke


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> your are all just mean
> 
> 
> luke


lol its usually you being mean to me! time for revenge:whip:


----------



## minnow! (Dec 20, 2007)

i already miss hamm! :sad:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Trice said:


> Where was the second one taken? lol


looks like your are creeping away from the lorry cabs, hoping no one sees you !!

now what could you have doing there i wonder?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> yes we do............:lol2:


dont worry everyone, we had a word with thr truck stop and they wired the room for cctv, website should be up soon, 

greg, i never knew that was posible !! :whistling2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> here we go, found this refugee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you didn't bring him back with you. Looks like a right clown!:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Trice said:


> Where was the second one taken? lol


just as you got out of that belgiun guys truck :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> looks like your are creeping away from the lorry cabs, hoping no one sees you !!
> 
> now what could you have doing there i wonder?


lol, didnt see this, but thats exatly where he came from


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> just as you got out of that belgiun guys truck :whistling2:


he seems to like truckers, he left me in ashford truck stop for a german trucker:bash:


----------

